# Behavioural training resource



## Vizely (Mar 15, 2017)

Hiya,

My 10 month boy is such a beauty. He really truly tries to be a good boy but he is starting to develop selective listening among other naughty things.
Can anyone recommend a training book or method that these high energy pups respond to well. We have the time and we would like to try training him ourselves.

Thanks!

Nic Viz


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Very natural at this age and up until around 2 years age old. Just continue his training and take even a step back with some of the areas (i.e. if he is developing a worse than previously recall, go back to short distance /inside of the house recalls, make a lot of small fun games with him), keep repeating what he already been trained at and remain positive. He will come out of it and then with a good chance repeating it again, but then your relationship will be even stronger with him and will know how to handle it. Not sure whether u have been recommended by your breeder the Versatile vizsla book for Marion I. Coffman, worth reading it if you have not yet.


----------

